# Topics > Robotics > Museums of robots >  National Museum of Mathematics (MoMath), Manhattan, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - momath.org

youtube.com/MuseumOfMathematics

facebook.com/MoMath1

twitter.com/MoMath1

linkedin.com/company/museum-of-mathematics

Associate Director - Tim Nissen

Projects:

Robot Swarm, interactive exhibition featuring friendly and colorful artificial intelligence

----------

